# ¡¡Eugin estrena el 6!!



## krolaina

¡¡ESTA VEZ HE CONSEGUIDO ADELANTARME!!

NO TE VOY A DAR NINGÚN CHAS-CHÁS EUGIN... PERO SI UNA GRAN FELICITACIÓN Y UN GRACIAS TODAVÍA MÁS GRANDE POR ESTAR AHÍ Y NO DEJARNOS. ¡YO TODAVÍA NECESITO MUCHAS MÁS DE TUS IDEAS! A POR EL 7 ¿EH? QUE COMO ME ENFADE YA SABES LO QUE PASA... 

6000 ABRAZOTES.

CAROLINA


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Pues aunque ya en segundo lugar, espero no se me adelante alguien, *felicidades *Eugin por esos 6.000 mensajes.


----------



## Cecilio

Pues creo que el primero debo haber sido yo, ya que le he escrito un PM nada más aparecer el post 6000... pero por problemas técnicos no he podido enviarlo aún... De momento, ahí va mi más cordial
*
¡ENHORABUENA!*

Eugin, vales mucho!


----------



## lsp

_*CONGRATULAZIONI MOLTO GRANDI... *_


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Euge!!, ¡¡Adelante por otros 6.000!!*


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

iFelicitaciones, Eugin!  Gracias por tus tus posts y tu amistad - sos un pilar de estes foros.

abrazos,
Chaska


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¿¿¿Así que este gatito ha dado sus primeras seis mil rondas por estos **arbolitos**????*

*Muchas gracias por todos tus post*


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Eugin y gracias por tus aportaciones.

Mei


----------



## chics

Gracias, Eugin, siempre tan útil y amable.
¡Felicidades!


----------



## fran06

Ciao Eugin!!

Spero di non essere troppo in ritardo come al solito 

Congratulazioni e sappi che anche se siamo entrambi terribilmente busy ....... la mia stima per te è intoccabile!

Ciao


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchísimas felicidades, Eugin!!!  Es un privilegio contar con los valiosos aportes de una forera tan inteligente, culta y simpática como tú.  Sin lugar a dudas que WordReference es cada día más importante gracias a foreros de tu calibre.

Un saludo lleno de cariño y gratitud
Soledad


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchísimas felicidades, Eugin!​ 
Te mando *esto* para que no se te olvide como decir una de las palabras más importantes en español y en inglés.​ 
Keep it up, amiga!!
​


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, Eugin.


----------



## fenixpollo

A guy can't leave the forum for a couple of days!? The next thing you know, Eugin has a postiversary! 

I'm sorry that I wasn't first in line to congratulate you, Gin, because you are my #1 forera. You take this place to the next level, and I know that it would not be the shadow of the place it is without you.*

_*not hyperbole!_

*Happy Postiversary, Euge!* ​


----------



## Bienvenidos

Enhorabuena, amigota ....aunque no hemos hablado hace ya bastante, te quiero felicitar. Siempre veo tus posts y me alegro.

Abrazitos


----------



## Eugin

*¡Querida Caroline!* Qué agradable sorpresa q me abrieras vos este hilo!! Me siento honrada ante tal privilegio! Y por favor, no te enfades que hace mal!! ¿Dejaros?? ¿Por qué motivo, si acá la por acá para disfrutar de la compañía de todos ustedes!! Muchas gracias, Carol por tu amistad y y tus palabras tan cordiales! 

*Muchas gracias Marcos*, gracias por ser uno de los primeros en saludar… aunque en realidad no importa mucho en qué lugar saluden, sino que lo hagan jeje!!  Muchas gracias!!!

*Cecilio*, seguramente habrás sido tu el q me saludó primero, pero en ese momento justo se me llenó la casilla de PM , pero después sí recibí tu PM. Muchas gracias por él y por tus cálidas palabras!! Me pone super bien saber que puedo ser de ayuda! 

*Lsp*, grazie mille per le tue parole! E un piaccere partecipare in questo forum con te!

*Ine*, muchas gracias!! No sé si llegaré a tantos más, pero al menos espero que si no hay cantidad, haya calidad, je!! 

*Bioluminous Jennie!!!* There is no need to exaggerate with those words, my friend … the forum already has its own pillars, and those are my inspiration, as you are, but that`s all… Thank YOU for your friendship and kind words, Chaskita!!


----------



## Antpax

Felicidades Eugin, jodé que despiste (como siempre). Bueno, aunque tarde muchas felicidades, aunque a este ritmo te vamos a estar felicitando cada mes (y las veces que haga falta desde luego)

Un abrazote.

Ant


----------



## Mate

Por estar de vacaciones
se me ha pasado este hilo.
Eugenia de mi amores,
no te enojes con tu *Ino*.

*¡Felicitaciones Euge!*​ 
Mateamargo (tu *Ino*doro Pereyra)


----------



## Eugin

*Tigrecito mío! *Qué bueno recibir el saludo de mi primo hermano mío, jeje! Si pude trepar hasta tan alto de ese árbol es porque tengo mentores como vos que me inspiran a ello!!! Con lo que las gracias están dirigidas a vos, amigazo!! Un abrazo!
*Mei*, mi catalanita favorita! Muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones de una forera siempre tan atenta a las necesidades de los demás y siempre de buen humor! Sigo esperando encontrarnos alguna vez en la Rambla o en el Maremagnum, eh?  Un besote!
*Chics, *De nada Chics, me alegra saber que para algunos he podido ser de utilidad!! Pero por favor, no me agradezcas por algo que disfruto haciendo y que me instruye a la vez!!! Un abrazo!
*Cara Fran, *Scusa per il mio ritardo adesso per ringraziarti le tue parole!! Tu sei una straordinaria amica e malgrado questo fatto di essere cosi “budy”, debi sappere che questo gattino non si dimentica delle grande amiche come tu!!! Grazie per essere cosi. Un forte abbraccio! 
*Querida SOLE: *Con tantos elogios, este gatito no va a encontrar ningún sombrero para cubrirse la cabezota este verano , Sol!! No es para tanto, mujer, sólo comparto lo poco que sé y sigo aprendiendo con Uds ya que también me han sacado de apuros millonésimas de veces!! Para mí es un lujo ser parte de esta comunidad. Gracias a ti por ser como sos!! Beso grandote. 
*Dear LOLA:* I certainly won´t forget those words !! I can forget who I am, but never WHAT I am!! Jeje! You are a great friend, thanks for your appreciation! Un beso!


----------



## heidita

INALCANZABLE, ¡¡¡Y MIRA QUE LO INTENTO!!! 

Nada que hacer, me tendré que conformar con ser segundona........ 

¡Como llevas mi animal favorito, te mando otro! Pocura no acabar así en tu fiesta. 


HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## xOoeL

¡Felicidades!
Me encantan las expresiones argentinas que siempre aportas. 
 No sé qué más decir...


----------



## frida-nc

Una tonelada de aplausos para una forista favorita.
Haces una contribucion enorme al bienestar de estos foros y de nosotros.
¿Qué haríamos sin ti?  ¡Yo "entraría en declive!"

_Enhorabuena, Felicitaciones, pero sobre todo GRACIAS!_

Abrazos, frida


----------



## Honeypum

¡Felicitaciones Eugin!!!!!!!!!!
Hace muuucho que no nos vemos, pero me gusta mucho cuando nos cruzamos por ahí y aportás ese toquecito de humor tan tuyo..
Un abrazo


----------



## emma42

!FELICIDADES, EUGIN!

Todavia el gato mas guapo del Forum.

Un abrazo

Emma

(Perdon.  No puedo hacer acentos)


​


----------



## Masood

ENHORABUENA, EUGIN! 
MUCHOS "CHEERS"!!
MASOOD


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*¡¡¡ ENHORABUENA EUGIN !!!*

Si te asomas más a menudo por el ES-FR, llegarás enseguida a los 7000 .

Besos,
Martine


----------



## Sparrow22

*Euge !!!* *no necesito leer lo que te pusieron los demas amigos .....ya sè que  son todas palabras verdaderas y sinceras* !!!!!

*Sabès tambièn lo mucho que te quiero, y que sos una amiga de fierro !!!!!  *

*Y ademàs la mejor colaboradora que tiene el foro !!!!!!*

*(ya viste que esta vez no fui yo la que comenzò el hilo, eh ???, jaja !!! *

*RECONTRAMIL FELICITACIONES, KITTY !!!!!!!*


----------



## Eugin

*Sir Fernando, *siempre todo un caballero para mí. No hay nada de qué agradecer, gracias a ti por pasar por aquí a saludarme!! Cuidate del frío, ok*?*

*Dear Pollito,* What were you drinking when you wrote that? I know you said it´s not an hyperbole, but I find it hard to believe… are you sure you didn`t mean an hyperbaton? Or maybe an hyperexpression... Anyway... It´s foreros as you who inspire me to give the best of me every day... thank YOU for being my source of inspiration!!  Un fuerte abrazo, Mike!!

*Querido Aref,* aunque estamos un poco desencontrados, sabes lo mucho que te aprecio… a ver cuando te pones el modo “visible” y coincidimos más veces… Gracias por haber aparecido por acá, amigo invisible!!  

*Querido Ant*, no soy ninguna Mujer Maravilla, así que tenés un par de meses para inspirarte para el próximo post de "congratulations", jeje!  

*Mi admirado Inodoro*, alias _Guillermo_, *Pereyra*, a vos y a tu fiel Mendieta les perdono todo, y ahora sos vos el que deberá perdonarme por no poder responderte con otra payada, es que eso es un don que sólo los grandes poseen, y yo sólo soy una simple admiradora de su obra. Cariños y saludos a la Eulogia  .


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Gin Ginnnn!!! 

Congrats! (O como dirían mis niños entre 4 y 7 años"con-gats", que en su Spanglish todo loco significaría también "with cats", very fitting!  )

Dulzura, hemos coincidido poco, pero lo que sí hemos compartido, ha sido una _nota_, como decimos por estos lares.  Además, ya conoces el dicho: "de lo bueno poco"... O será el de "poquito porque es bendito"?  No, no, no, no, mejor "chiquitito pero sustancioso"... Huy, no quiero ni imaginar lo que el Mate diría al respecto, eh? p) Mejor lo dejamos como "ha sido un placer compartir contigo, y espero podamos seguir coincidiendo" 

En otras palabras:

*¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!*​ 
De una compis de un pelín mas al Norte dentro del Sur,
VS.

PD: Si se te antoja salir a celebrar, tomarte un par de tragos y divertirte a lo grande, nomás hágalo saber, que aquí en Caracas estamos más que a la órden!


----------



## Eugin

*Heidita*, no me hagas pucheros, por favor... En cualquier momento me "coges" (a lo español de España, ojo!!   ), puesto que hablas a la perfección más idiomas que yo y tienes la invaluable asistencia de tu marido así que ya ves... llevas las de ganar, chica!!  Mirá aquí cómo puedes estirarte para alcanzarme... muy fácil!!! Y te aseguro que puedo terminar en peor estado que ese pobre cachorro... jeje!! 

*Amigo xOoel*, Gracias por tus palabras, y sí tienes más cosas para decirme: enseñame un poco de tu español que me encanta!! (más si es catalán, je!) ¡Un abrazote!!

*Dear Frida*, another one who has been drinking alongside with Mr. Pollo... Thank you for your sweet and kind words from the bottom of my heart.. they are too much for me  ¡Un beso grande!!!

*Querida Romi*, es verdad, estás bastante desaparecida últimamente... a ver si nos das el placer de compartir este espacio contigo más a menudo  . Gracias por tus palabras, un beso grande!!

*Dear Emma*, how come "Todavía"? I AM the most good-looking cat on this forum... Did anyone tell you that secret?  Thanks for your kind words!! A big hug.


----------



## Eugin

*Masood*, thanks for appearing here!!! I really admire you for your mastery in Spanish... though the subjunctive makes your head ache, je! 

*Martine*, te agradezco tu invitación al foro francés, veré si me animo... ¿son piadosos por allí con los newbies?   Gracias por tus saludos, ¡un beso para tí!!

*Adri*, sabés que yo tampoco tengo palabras para agradecer este lugar por haberte conocido. Es increíble que además de aprender cosas nuevas todos los días aquí, uno también encuentre amigos que valen su peso en oro... 
Y no me digas que esta vez le dejaste a otra persona el "placer" p) de abrir este hilo... si vos estabas de vacaciones... turri!!  ¡Besos enormes, amigaza!!

*VS*, ¡pero qué chévere eres!!! Por supuesto que te acepto esa oferta, siempre y cuando venga acompañada de unos buenos pasos caribeños al mejor estilo salsa, merengue o bachata... ¿qué me dices? ¿Me llevas a bailar? Luego yo te llevo en BsAs por algún salón de tangos para que absorbas un poco la esencia argentina  . Muchas gracias por tus saludos y espero lo mismo que tú: muchas más coincidencias!!!  un beso grande!!


----------



## danielfranco

Órale, no sé cómo fui a olvidarme de mandar saludos y felicitaciones a Eugin.
"No tienes futuro", me decía mi pobre madre...

¡Felicidades!

Bueno, ahí 'tá. Munchos sorries.


----------



## Like an Angel

Pará, pará, pará, pará... estamos hablando de la misma Eugin de siempre???... pero si creo que la última vez que la felicité fue para sus 2.000?? ya no recuerdo (es que la vida real me tiene muy atareada y no me da tiempo de andar mucho por estos lugares que tanto me gustan), o sea que te debo varias felicitaciones juntas!!! 

¡¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones euGENIA!!!!! Sos realmente una genia, muchas gracias por dedicar tu tiempo a hacer del foro un lugar serio, respetable y de traducciones certeras.

Un beso gigante desde Córdoba


----------



## Eugin

*Danielito*, no pasa nada si llegás tarde... mirá yo lo tarde que llego ... ¡lo importante es que te diste una vuelta por acá!!! ¡Muchas gracias y un abrazo enorme a uno de mis mexicanos favoritos del foro!!!   

*Querida "Angélica"*, mi cordooooobecita linda!! ¡Qué linda sorpresa que hayas aparecido por acá para saludarme!! Todo un privilegio, ¿eh?  Muchas gracias por todos tus halagos!!! (¿Qué anduviste tomando, negra?? ¡Convidá!!! ) De paso, te felicito a vos por tu *segundo millar*, ya que no querés que te felicitemos con un post exclusivo para vos  ... ¡malvada!!! ¡Beso grande!!


----------



## Jana337

Eugin, I don't remember almost any avatars but I surely do remember yours - and it is always so pleasant to see it!


----------

